

Bitcoin is Flawed, But it Will Still Take Over the World - deepblueocean
http://www.wired.com/wiredenterprise/2013/11/bitcoin-and-deflation/

======
deepblueocean
Single page version: [http://www.wired.com/wiredenterprise/2013/11/bitcoin-
and-def...](http://www.wired.com/wiredenterprise/2013/11/bitcoin-and-
deflation/all/)

